# Xerxes the Lost Primarch, Ferrus, Magnus, Vulkan, and other works (art dump)



## MontytheMighty

There's always great stuff to be found on Deviant Art. All credit to the talented artists. I didn't do any of these. 

Xerxes, Lost Primarch Concept









Ferrus Manus
see only on DeviantArt

Magnus 


















Vulkan 




































Deathwatch Imperial Fist









Imperial Fist 









Deathwatch Storm Warden









Deathwatch Knight of Antaeus Watch Captain 









Talos









Salamander and Sister
see only on DeviantArt

Exorcist Librarian


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Wow, lovely work.

Salamander and Sister gets my vote !

Thanks for sharing


----------



## MontytheMighty

Lucius vs. Loken









Deathwatch Black Shield


----------



## arlins

salamander andsister has nailed it for me


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

amazing works! awsome finds


----------



## gothik

wow just wow, definatly salamander and sister with the lost primarch xerxes a close second


----------



## son of azurman

the first imperial fist and the storm warden are amazing the only thing is their not deathwatch,deathwatch use black armour and one shoulder pad for the chapter iconography so either u have labeled it wrong or the artist has either way everything in there looks great.


----------



## MontytheMighty

son of azurman said:


> the first imperial fist and the storm warden are amazing the only thing is their not deathwatch,deathwatch use black armour and one shoulder pad for the chapter iconography so either u have labeled it wrong or the artist has either way everything in there looks great.


You're right. Storm Wardens are a Deathwatch RPG chapter and the artist described the IF and Storm Warden pieces as "brothers". I just assumed they were Deathwatch RPG characters


----------



## Battman

Wow these are amazing wish I could draw anything like this would love to see the finals of vulkan and magnus they are great even though they are consept sketchs still amazing, and I agree with the others the sister and salamander look great


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Lots of mine artwork...

Also, the Storm Wardenand Imperil Fist ARE deathwatch marins..they just where commissioned to be in their original uniforms...


And the Ferrus Manus piece was not allowed to be put anywhere else then on Deviantart. Please respect that...

Same with Salamander and Sister. Same commissioner, same rules..


----------



## Magpie_Oz

OK mate we will take down the pictures as requested. Can you clarify how it was noted that the works can only be displayed in Devianart? Just so we know what to look for in future.


----------



## Serpion5

Just in general here...

For the most part, any member of a community like dA wouldn't think to re-post art that wasn't theirs. 

However it should be noted that such things do tend to happen. The polite thing to do is always ask first and be sure to credit the artist and website. 

That said, this is the Internet.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Magpie_Oz said:


> OK mate we will take down the pictures as requested. Can you clarify how it was noted that the works can only be displayed in Devianart? Just so we know what to look for in future.



It wasn't.

If you wan to dispaly any images, you need to ask first.
This is actually something that applies to any and all images found on the internet.

Unless it states somewhere "please show this anywhere you like" you have to ask permission.


Usually, I will grant the permission to anyone who asks, but Remy, the person who commissionedd these two particular images (Salamander and Sister + Ferrus MAnus) specifically asked for them not to be shown anywhere else.

Any other image you find on my Deviantaccount (up to that point) you are very welcome to post


----------



## darkreever

StudioColrouphobia said:


> If you wan to dispaly any images, you need to ask first.
> This is actually something that applies to any and all images found on the internet.
> 
> Unless it states somewhere "please show this anywhere you like" you have to ask permission.


While for the most part this is true, its not so much on DeviantArt. One of the points in their terms of service, in regards to artist materials, does point out that those materials are public and can be reproduced by a third party without your permission.

Mind you that point is more to emphasize that DeviantArt is not liable in such an event, but they still did note that such a thing can happen; and it becomes up to you, the artist, to seek some sort of resolution with the third party. (In this case asking for certain works of yours to be removed.)


----------



## Djinn24

Colrouphobia, 

Those are some amazing pieces. Very nice work.


----------



## MontytheMighty

Very nice Night Lords art by d1sarmon1a. Great portraits of Curze and the Exalted along with one of Lorgar


----------

